# Floater, oder Matchrute?



## Angel-Suchti (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Friedfischspezis!#h
Hab mal ne Frage, und zwar:
Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Floater, und Matchruten?
Klar ne Matche hat kleinere Ringe und ne Floater is oftmals teleskop. Mir ist im Katalog aufgefallen, dass Floaterruten günstiger sind. Haben die dann auch eine langweiligere Aktion als eine Matche??? kann mich einfach nich entscheiden was ich mir kaufen sollte. Bei ner Matche bringen mir die Ringe immer Kopfzerbrechen, weil ich vom Boot eben tiefer als 2m fische. Und ne Floater hat ja normale, größer Ringe...

           Danke fürs Antworten !


----------



## Newland (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Floater, oder Matchrute?*

Hallo Angel-Suchti,

Floatruten sind von den Eigenschaften ähnlich einer Matchrute. Die Aktion der Floatruten ist härter. Außerdem sind sie kürzer. 

Falls du "größere" Karpfen erwartest ist die Floatrute die bessere Wahl. 

Die Matchrute sollte keine Probleme bei Tiefen >2m machen. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Newland


----------



## Angel-Suchti (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Floater, oder Matchrute?*

jap konntest du   Und da Floater, die ich gesehen habe, günstiger als Matchruten waren. bestes Beispiel: Browning Ambition. Matche:ab 38 Euro
                                                         Floater: ab 20 Euro


----------



## Bibbelmann (22. Juni 2009)

*Floatrod,  Matchrod brainstorming*

die Bezeichnungen kommen komplett aus England, lassen wir lieber das was verschiedene Hersteller in den Katalogen machen weg.
In England ist match eben der Wettkampf, und nicht primär die Rute. Auch wenn Du eine leichte echte Matchrute für 0,12er Schnüre kaufst sagen die Leute im Laden dazu ganz locker ...floatrod.

Bei uns ist die englische schwimmerrute fürs leichte Fischen immer erstmal die "Match", und Float nennen sich dann die schwereren "Specimenruten" (schlichtweg die kräftigeren Teile)

Gruß,
 Philipp


----------



## Angel-Suchti (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Floater, oder Matchrute?*

okay


----------



## Blizard (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Floater, oder Matchrute?*

Also ich fische jetzt seit einem halben Jahr mit einer Float Rute von Shimano 3,90 (ca. 80 Euro) und bin sehr zufrieden. Für 90% aller Fälle sehr gut geeignet. Wer jedoch sehr fein fischen möchte sollte auf eine Matchrute zurückgreifen.


----------



## schadstoff (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Floater, oder Matchrute?*

Ich würde immer auf ne Matche zurückgreifen, da die Aktion einfach Parabolischer ist als bei ner Floater und selbst 60er Karpfen hab ich schon ohne Probleme aber Geilem Drill mit meiner Yad Stonehill Match aussm Wasser gezogen.

#h


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Floater, oder Matchrute?*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Ich würde immer auf ne Matche zurückgreifen, da die Aktion einfach Parabolischer ist als bei ner Floater und selbst 60er Karpfen hab ich schon ohne Probleme aber Geilem Drill mit meiner Yad Stonehill Match aussm Wasser gezogen.
> 
> #h



Wie meinen? Es gibt also nur die eine Matchrutenaktion und die eine für Floatruten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Floater, oder Matchrute?*

Also meine Sportex HM-Float ist aber um einiges paraboler als die meisten meiner Matchruten. 

Entscheidend ist einmal der Blank - sofern man das bei billig gemachten überhaupt so nennen kann, und dann der Anwendungszweck. 
Vom Prinzip her ist der Hauptunterschied die Auslegung als feine Dünnschnurrute mit dann entsprechend zarter Spitze, oder mehr etwas groberes, was dann sozusagen stufenlos in Richtung leichte Posen-, Grund- und Karpfenruten übergeht. Zusammenbauen kann man alles ...

Die typische Match-*Beringung* mit den vielen und kleinen Ringen ist halt auf eine bestimmte Angelart getrimmt - das kann sehr stören, besonders eben die Schnurstopper für Laufposen. Zuwenig Ringe wie an einer Teleskoprute stören aber auch wiederum ganz leicht. 

Für die meisten Anwendungen nimmt man als Selberbauer dann lieber einen langen Zweihand-*Fliegen*rutenblank, und baut sich was feines zum Posenfischen.  Einfach weil diese Blanks am höchsten entwickelt sind.


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Floater, oder Matchrute?*

Ein ganz klares Argument für die *Floatrute* sind die Ringe.

Kaum einer fischt an der Matchrute wirklich die Posen, die dort hingehören. Meistens wird mit Laufposen geangelt und dafür sind die Ringe absolut nicht gemacht. Schon gar nicht, wenn diese Gummipopel, genannt Silikonstopper, zum Einsatz kommen.

Außerdem wir die moderate Aktion einer Floatrute dem vielzitierten "größeren Karpfen", der vielleicht mal kommen möchte, viel eher gerecht, als die steifere Matchrute.


----------



## MrFloppy (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Floater, oder Matchrute?*

ich hab sowohl ne float- wie auch 2 matchruten. die floatrute ist um einiges schwerer als die matchruten, die aktion ist bei allen dreien - ab einer gewissen belastung - semiparabolisch. 
die blanks der matchruten sind filigraner und schneller, laden sich beim wurf leichter auf. bei der floatrute muss ich schon ganz ordentlich durchziehen, um (mit schweerern posen / sbirolinos) auf  die selbe wurfweite zu kommen.

die floatrute hat die größeren ringdurchmesser, da geht jeder schnurstopper durch, bei den matchruten ist 1 für schnurstopper bedingt, die andere sehr gut geeignet.

meinem fischen trägt ne matchrute mehr zu als ne floatrute.


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Floater, oder Matchrute?*

da wird wohl jeder etwas andere Erfahrungen haben. Eine  Rute die sich Float nennt ist in ihrer  Aktion nicht definiert. Und sehr viele echte  englische Matchruten  butterweich.

(ceterum censeo:   es heisst  Float, und nicht "Floater")

Gruß,
Philipp


----------

